# Surecan Gas Can



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

I believe this will be the next gas can I buy. Is anyone else using these?








You can check out the companies page Here: https://www.surecanusa.com/
But I have found Amazon has them priced the cheapest.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

I've been using the standard VP fuel jugs for years. No parts to go bad and they have a vent on them for easy pouring. Our local James River has them with the hose and cap included for $30 for the 5 gallon.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I use the surecan and it's great for getting gas into my rider. Makes it easier so I don't have to tip anything, just set it on the back of the mower and put the spout in.


----------



## Dozer32 (May 18, 2018)

I have two Surecans and they are by far the best gas can I have ever used. Have not spilled once.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Here is another thread regarding gas cans.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

@ForsheeMS I used those back when I raced dirtbikes, I always liked them because they were easy to toss in the back of the truck and took up less bed space than a typical can. I always broke off the vent cap after it got brittle from UV exposure and the hose would do the same eventually. I always felt COOL with a RACE CAN though lol. @TulsaFan Thanks for tagging me in the other thread. I searched gas can in the search bar but nothing came up, I try not to make repetitive threads. After reading that one I think for a 2 gallon can or smaller the No-spill cans are the way to go since they are cheaper and in most cases you won't be holding the can in the air for long periods of time, on the other hand I think the general consensus for the larger sizes the SureCan is the way to go and well worth the money. There are more parts on it that can malfunction, Thankfully they are cheap to replace, but most posts state the materials used are clearly more durable than competitive brands. But the fact it has the bottom flow spout allows you to not have to hold the can in an awkward position for a lengthy period of time.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

@jakemauldin My son used to race MX and I built MX engines for about 10 years so I already had a couple of the 5 gallon VP jugs on hand. Never broke a vent cap and only had to replace the hose once and it was only a couple bucks from the local hardware store. My mower has dual tanks and holds a total of 11.5 gallons. Once both fuel gauges hit empty I'll fill up the two jugs and dump them in the mower. The gauges aren't very accurate so with 10 gallons on hand I end up with about 2 gallons left over which is used for my other gas powered equipment. I only have to fill up the mower every couple months.

The Surecan does look pretty awesome though and I could see where it would come in very handy. Definitely something to look into if and when my old VP cans give out.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

I suggest Justrite safety cans with built in nozzle. They are about $50, but I really like the easy fill no spill concept


----------



## Paul M (Sep 2, 2018)

I use Eagle Safety Cans.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

I have been using a No Spill for about two or three years. When I bought it I thought it would last about a year and then be junk. I have actually been pleased with it. Id buy another, and Im no fan of gas cans with moving parts.

I like it because I also use it to refill a couple of the 32oz Tru Fuel cans to make premix for 2 stroke equipment. Just set it on the bench, push the button and fill them up, no mess. I could not do that with the 5 gallon race can.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

I picked up a Surecan, and if it ever fails, I'll be buying another one. There isn't a huge difference between good cans, but I do like the convenience of pushing a lever and letting gravity take care of the rest. I have not spilled a drop since getting it.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I like my SureCan. One of the main benefits for me is the flexible hose and no gimmick needed to use the hose. I was tired of what the lesser 2 gallon cans were making me go through to get the gas out with either twisting the base or pushing in a spring loaded nozzle or whatever they were. I give those away and bought the SureCan. Too easy to use. The others listed here share some of the qualities I like about it but I have one already and hope it lasts a long time.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Paul M said:


> I use Eagle Safety Cans.


That's what I have, they are good but these no spill look like the way to go.

I just can't justify upgrading after spending $50-60 bucks on safety cans a couple years ago.


----------

